# Check out this minty 66 coppertone De Luxe



## Brutuskend (Feb 28, 2019)

This older gent brought this in for me to get it up and running again so his grand kids could ride it.
I am obviously going to try and talk him out of THAT! I don't think I have seen a 66 this nice since...66!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2019)

That thing is unreal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 28, 2019)

*
He obviously put some miles on it by looking at the worn original tires and kept it that nice over the years? Awesome!!!*

*Hopefully his grandkids will have the same respect with it.*
Man that's a beautiful bike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 28, 2019)

Look so brand new!


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 28, 2019)

What do you suppose this thing would be worth on the open market. So I can tell him what he's risking by letting the next generation ride it.  
Maybe I can either get him to sell it, or put it back up in the attic where he found it!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll give him $500 + shipping.   Found nothing to compare it to on eBay.


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2019)

Offer him multiple new bikes for the grand kids in trade !


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 1, 2019)

Good intentions for the grandkids, but that would be a HUGE mistake.
The suggestion above, (buy them multiple kids bikes) to make them happy.

It would be a shame to give a 53 year old classic Stingray to kids that wouldn’t even use the kick stand.

Chris


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 1, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Good intentions for the grandkids, but that would be a HUGE mistake.
> The suggestion above, (buy them multiple kids bikes) to make them happy.
> 
> It would be a shame to give a 53 year old classic Stingray to kids that wouldn’t even use the kick stand.
> ...



Exactly. They are only in this kind of condition once. Once they are dinged there is no going back.


----------



## stoney (Mar 1, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Good intentions for the grandkids, but that would be a HUGE mistake.
> The suggestion above, (buy them multiple kids bikes) to make them happy.
> 
> It would be a shame to give a 53 year old classic Stingray to kids that wouldn’t even use the kick stand.
> ...




I don't think many of todays kids know what a kick stand is.


----------



## stoney (Mar 1, 2019)

If he is willing to let the grand kids ride it, I am sure you could make him happy with some new bikes for them.


----------



## Jamhud (Mar 1, 2019)

Imagine what feelings would arise inside if you witnessed this bike being “ghost ridden” ?


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking at these photos, I must say that old coppertone Stingray sitting in a bike shop is gorgeous with those wide bars and pointed glitter seat.

No wonder I love these bikes.
Looks like a gold nugget.

The bright side,
First, these kids will say it’s way too heavy.
Second, they would rather be on their smart phones playing games.

The bad side,
Texting while riding the Ray.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 1, 2019)

I just got off of the phone with the owner.
I think I talked him out of letting the grand kids trash this!!


----------



## stoney (Mar 1, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> I just got off of the phone with the owner.
> I think I talked him out of letting the grand kids trash this!!




That's good news but I also hope you talked him into selling it to you


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 1, 2019)

Brutuskend,

Would it be possible to take a couple clear photos of that Black Decal / Sticker on the seat post tube?
Those are cool.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll see what I can do.
Took a few pics. I'll upload them when I get home.
BTW that is a shop sticker from our Eugene store (Hutch's) where he bought it in '66


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 1, 2019)

As requested.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2019)

Wow! look how clean that chain is!!!! That Ray must have only been ridden to church every other month.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 1, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> As requested.
> 
> View attachment 957149



 Good to see. Great seat post sticker!!  Thanks for sharing the story and pics. Good luck!


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! look how clean that chain is!!!! That Ray must have only been ridden to church every other month.



Ok well the Chain Is new...


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Ok well the Chain Is new...




Sheesh, go figure.  lol


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you for the photo of that vintage sticker!

BTW, what’s the stamped date code?

Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 2, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Thank you for the photo of that vintage sticker!
> 
> BTW, what’s the stamped date code?
> 
> Thanks again, Chris.



I don't remember the serial number, but I know it was a '66.
I'm home today, so I won't be able to get back to you with that until monday.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2019)

????


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2019)

Do you think you could convince him to sell it I would pay 800 for it shipped.


----------

